# How to mount automatically USB disk NTFS?



## fufukauliza (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello to all,
I searched the net but there is more different and not extremely clear information.
I would like my NTFS formatted USB drive to be automatically mounted for reading and writing at every system boot and thus visible in my Gnome or KDE environment.
This must be possible for my normal user and not just for root.
I've read about fuse-ntfs and the handbook page but I wish it were automatic.
With autofs?
How is it best to do this and as clean as possible without risking installing unnecessary packages?

Thanks again.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 26, 2021)

fufukauliza said:


> KDE



Have you set preferences for removable devices?


----------



## fufukauliza (Sep 26, 2021)

Grahamperrin,
In Kde I had not yet searched through the settings, I was limited to see if it worked or not through the file manager.
I'll do the test right away even if I thought about switching to GNOME. 
But, should I also install autofs and set it as automatic start?

Thanks anyway.


----------



## D-FENS (Sep 26, 2021)

You could use the "Gnome Disks" GUI tool. When you plug in the removable disk, it showes it in the list, then you can edit the mount options and tell it to mount automatically on startup.
It does not require root access, because it mounts under /run/media/<username>/<drive_label>.

Edit: I just saw it has not been ported yet: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Gnome
That's a bummer


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 26, 2021)

fufukauliza said:


> … should I also install …



Try the _integrated_ preferences for automation before installing or activating any _additional_ approach to automation.


----------

